# Mama and our dead kid ordeal. :(



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mama was put in the breeding pen with Special and Casper on April 11th. 
She can kid anytime from last week on for a few months. 
I never saw the deed done. 
I am guessing first week of October. 
Guesses. 

She was born March 2002 and has most likely kidded many times. She did freshen in 2010 with a single doeling before she came to live with me.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Better Blues New Beginnings aka Mama*

I'm guessing first or second week of October. Though it maybe later cause they can trick us. Thinking Pink.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Better Blues New Beginnings aka Mama*

Aww...she's very pretty!  I love her width! Good luck with the kidding...crossing my fingers for some girls! My guess is triplet does!  :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Better Blues New Beginnings aka Mama*

Kylee those triplet does would be just wonderful!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Better Blues New Beginnings aka Mama*

A bit more udder development on Mama today. I really need to shave her hairy udder so I can see the fill better. I had shaved her down and forgot the udder a month ago. :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Better Blues New Beginnings aka Mama*

She is a nice Doe...I think she is right on scheduled for the beginning of October... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Better Blues New Beginnings aka Mama*

What a pretty little doe... I love her color/markings! Good luck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Better Blues New Beginnings aka Mama*

Ok so her udder development told me that she should kid anytime from last weekend to this weekend. I had to go out of town for my brothers wedding. A date he set after the doe had been bred. I have a neighbor watch my goats she is a horse person but loves my goats. She kept me updated as I was out of town. Slight discharge on Tues. no other signs of labor.

I will try and keep this short... 
We came home Wed PM with my 10 month old daughter at a fever of 104.7. 
We checked the goats quick Mama looked fine and was eating as normal. 
Went to Emergency room with my daughter (who is now fine after 3 days of high fever and iv fluids at the hospital). 
Came home Thurs midday. Mama looked sunken in the belly and ligs were gone. Udder full and I was sure that kids were going to be very soon. 
Thurs at 5 or so she started pushing and after 5 mins of no advancement I went in to check. She was not dilated and was very dry.After I got her more dilated I could only feel the top of a head. No feet or nose. She was so tight it was hard to feel anything. I was unable to reposition the kid. 
We loaded her in my truck and I headed to the vet. The vet determined that the kid had tried to birth 48 hours or more before I got there (hair was coming off, mama was dry and dilation had stopped) . My vet could only push the kid back a inch or so and boy the stench that came out! 
He said to put her to sleep or take her for a cesarian. 
I contacted another vet who is really great but really far from me. He said to bring her down. On my way home to get GPS I talked to him more and he had tried to find another vet closer to me without success at now 8PM. 
He asked if I wanted to give it another go. So with my kids in the stroller and husband holding her I worked and worked until I was able to get my hand in, then one leg (the only one my tiny hands could reach with very little room in there). After much more work I got the nose pointed up and then a noose on the head. Vet on the speaker phone my kids crying to get out of the stroller and exhausted I finally managed to get the head out. Hubby had to help pull kid out it was near impossible for him and he is really strong. About 1 hour for the poor girl but she was alive and walking.
Only one huge dead buck kid (more than 4 pounds with no fluids left).
I gave Mama Pen G, Banamne, B complex, nutria drench, calcium drench and probiotics. Oh and uterine bolus. 
Today she is fine. Happy and eating. I gave her round 2 of meds. temp is fine.
Couldn't find the placenta so I am getting a shot in the AM do help her release the placenta.

Just never know when they will need you and I wish I had been there when labor started. Maybe I could have also saved the kid. I am just so glad that she is seaming fine and should make a full recovery.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my! I'm so glad you were able to save your doe! Thank goodness for that second vet! 

Poor little boy -- I'm so sorry he didn't make it. But really you did everything you could in the time you had. You were brave, courageous, and saw your girl through!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes my vet is great but older and doesn't do as much as he used to. The other vet is great and very helpful and I can't thank him enough!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

YIKES............glad you were able to save her!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I think you probably caught her in time, but her body just didn't "go" in time. If it smelled that bad and the hair was coming off I bet 100% that the kid died in utero for some reason and then the infection started labor. 

Sorry for your loss. Such a terrible thing to come home to but don't beat yourself up. :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with Ashley, it sounds like you were doing everything right, but her body wasn't. If she was acting normal, and looked to be coming along normal, why would you suspect anything? So definitely don't beat yourself up about it. 

I hope your daughter and Mama both get back to 100% soon. I couldn't imagine having a sick toddler on top of it all, especially at that age when they really can't tell you what's wrong. 

Many thoughts and prayers going out to you tonight!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wow! I am sorry for you to have to go through so much lately. You have done your best. Some things are just out of our control. So thankful for your daughter feeling better. Hope you can get to where you can relax soon. You did well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost the buck but glad that your doe is ok. I hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She still seams to be owing good. Going out to take temp now and give Penn G and B Complex.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So glad to hear it. I still can't believe all that you've gone through  I thought of you when I woke up this morning, couldn't imagine going through all of that. God does bizarre things that's for sure, but they say it's things like this that happens just to make us stronger. Your obviously a very strong person to get through all of that, and you are determined and didn't give up. Be very proud of yourself you did everything you could, and you passed this crazy test that God put in your path. 
Hopefully when Mama is ready you can rebreed her, and she'll give you some beautifuls healthy babies next time around. Fingers crossed!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I also hadn't mentioned but our F-250 got a flat driving home from out of town. They say bad things happen in 3's so hopefully I am good for a while.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry about the baby, glad she's doing well though... a lot going on there!! Hopefully everyone get's better soon!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Gosh you are such a wonderful goat owner! How brave must you have been to take her back to your house and do that for her? Especially when your baby was sick. I know it most likely took every bit of energy you had. My hat is off to you! She is a pretty goat and very lucky to have such a wonderful owner. 

That is what our vet had to do when Whitney kidded--get a snare to get the first baby out (which was a doe). The head was so far out of position he said she never would have had them. I still think about how things went for that kidding--because Whitney was acting SO normal. Had my LGD not waken me up and had I not gone out at 1am to check on her and to see that bubble of the 1st fluids I NEVER would have known and I would have surely lost her and all the babies. At least we saved Mojo!

They can mask their kidding problems SO WELL--it is scary sometimes! I dont' have the knowledge to go in and save them like you do--I pray in time I am able to do that, because I know someday I will need to. 

I am not sure what else has happened to you recently-but apparently you have been through some stuff. So here is a big GROUP HUG and prayers that you are feeling all better very soon! 

:grouphug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind thoughts! 
Mama is still doing great! :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Logan, you did everything right.... not your fault at all that the outcome was bad, that buckling had died some time ago and as Ashley said, it was the infection from decay that likely triggered her labor.
With the antibiotics and the TLC she's getting, Mama will be fine.

When my Binkey freshened in 2010 I just had this odd sinking feeling about her 2 days before she went into labor...I feel for kid movement at least once a day during their last weeks and at that time, I didn't feel movement but felt a heavy hard lump at the bottom of her belly...I prayed that all would be well but I had to help her and pulled a breech, stiff dead buckling...he was not losing hair and there was no stench but I got her on Pen G anyhow and worried because she hadn't delivered the placenta...she acted normal but mourned her baby, she delivered the placenta as well as a 4 inch long mummified doe fetus 2 days later. I was really freaked out! Kept her on Pen G for 14 days and hoped for the best. Your Mama will be just fine...and I hope gives you healthy happy kids next year, my doe gave me triplets this past February with no problems with her at all.
Get some rest, and try not to worry too much, easier said than done but Mama will let you know if somethings wrong.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank goodness you saved your doe.
Similar to what we went through in November. We got two healthy girls but the last one was so twisted it took hubby and me what seemed like hours to extract it. We were so upset and utterly exhausted. I know how you must feel.
I wish you the best in future breeding because, unfortunately; sad events happen when you breed animals. I am just really happy mama is recovering so well.


----------

